# Pigeon food and girt?



## WhereDidILeaveMyKeys (Mar 3, 2012)

Forgive me if everything that follows is completely wrong, and would probably result in the death of every pigeon that I come into contact with, but hey, i'm new.
I live in England, so pigeons aren't exactly a common pet to have. From the five pet stores in relatively close proximity to me, none sell anything even slightly tailored to pigeons- including food and grit. Many other bird seeds are available- budgie, finch, wild birds, macaws etc. Would any of these make an adequate substitute?
And i'm not sure on grit either- 'bird sand,' which apparently aids in digestion, is availabe, but i'm not sure whether that's suitable for pigeons either, considering it has a picture of a parakeet on the front.

So, are products tailored to other birds suitable for pigeons? Probably not, but I thought i'd ask anyway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is there not a grain place or something like that around where they sell bird seed in large bags?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could start with a wild seed mix if you add things to it. Like safflower seed, dried split peas and lentils that you can buy in the market. Add some popcorn or cracked corn to it. You can add dried mung beans that you can buy in asian markets. It can be made that way, and if you are only thinking of owning a couple of pigeons, then buying a 50 lb. bag of pigeon mix doesn't really make sense. You can start with a dove mix, and add these things to that.

as far as grit, no, that tiny stuff won't work for a pigeon. You can get that also at a feed and grain place, or online at pigeon supply places.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Is there not a grain place or something like that around where they sell bird seed in large bags?


If you live in a city in the UK, theres hardly anywhere nearby that you could get specific pigeon or dove mix.
Perhaps anyone in a smaller village may have farmers markets or something like that, but even then, the markets usually are only on one day in the week.
The best way is prob as you said, mixing it yourself, or buy it online.
All the big Pet store chains cater for is Dogs, Cats, Rabbits, Hamsters, Rats, Mice, & wild birds. A few have recently expanded into Fish, Reptiles & Exotic reptiles, (some even do Chickens now) but NO PIGEONS.
The oldest pet shop in Edinburgh (Dofos) is the ONLY ONE in the city that stocks any thing for Pigeons, and thats Grit, not food ??? & they know nothing about them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it could be mixed. But he would need pigeon grit.


----------



## WhereDidILeaveMyKeys (Mar 3, 2012)

I could order the grit online, but I couldn't get the food that way permanently. Would the wild bird seed sold at garden centres suffice? Obviously i'd throw in some other things that you'd normally find in pigeon food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you can do that. The list of things I gave you would be good to start with.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

WhereDidILeaveMyKeys said:


> I could order the grit online, but I couldn't get the food that way permanently. Would the wild bird seed sold at garden centres suffice? Obviously i'd throw in some other things that you'd normally find in pigeon food.


Just make sure it contains only seed.
Lots of garden centres have some different types specifically mixed for small garden birds that contain meal worms etc, these are not really suitable for pigeons.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

You could look for a racing club. They are still very popular over there. My son and I traveled to "Her Majesty's" pigeon show in Blackpool last year so I know the sport isn't dead there. 

If you need help I do have a few contacts that might be able to help you if you are London or Manchester.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> You could start with a wild seed mix if you add things to it. Like safflower seed, dried split peas and lentils that you can buy in the market. Add some popcorn or cracked corn to it. You can add dried mung beans that you can buy in asian markets. It can be made that way, and if you are only thinking of owning a couple of pigeons, then buying a 50 lb. bag of pigeon mix doesn't really make sense. You can start with a dove mix, and add these things to that.
> 
> as far as grit, no, that tiny stuff won't work for a pigeon. You can get that also at a feed and grain place, or online at pigeon supply places.


Can't get to sleep so thought I might be of use. Here are some suggestions. If they're the wrong stuff, please let me know. 

*Wild Bird seed*
1) http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-30000-CJ+Wildlife+feeder+seed 

Contains: lack Sunflower Seeds, Striped Sunflower Seeds, Yellow Millet, Kibbled Peanuts, Pinhead Oatmeal 

2) http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=263484029
This one is cheaper. 
Contains: Wheat,Chopped Maize ,Black Sunflowers ,Red Dari ,Naked Oats ,Yellow Millet ,Red Millet ,Safflower Seed ,White Dari ,Vegetable Oil

*Mung Beans:* 
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=256530738 

*Dried Split peas: *
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=256533772

*Lentils*
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=256534728

*Questions: *
1) As for _'Popcorn or cracked corn'_ can you give me a link that shows this? What if this is not included?

2) Also, are there any alternatives to _safflower seed_? e.g. Sunflower hearts? 

3) Are there any other corns you may want to include?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

newbie001 said:


> Can't get to sleep so thought I might be of use. Here are some suggestions. If they're the wrong stuff, please let me know.
> 
> *Wild Bird seed*
> 1) http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-30000-CJ+Wildlife+feeder+seed
> ...


 They seem to prefer the green split peas, at least mine do.

I would just use a small amount of sunflower seeds, as to many can give diarrhea.

Popcorn or cracked corn should be included. Cracked corn is in most mixed seed mixes.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> They seem to prefer the green split peas, at least mine do.
> 
> I would just use a small amount of sunflower seeds, as to many can give diarrhea.
> 
> Popcorn or cracked corn should be included. Cracked corn is in most mixed seed mixes.


Since you touched on quantity, how much of each grain should be added to the mix? 

Or are there specific grains you just feed a little of, and the rest you can be generous?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This article will help you to get more acquainted with the different seeds and what they contain. Everybody has their own idea of what to feed. Can't really tell you how much of each thing to add, but the more you read, the more you will know what to go light on.

http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> This article will help you to get more acquainted with the different seeds and what they contain. Everybody has their own idea of what to feed. Can't really tell you how much of each thing to add, but the more you read, the more you will know what to go light on.
> 
> http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


oh OK. Thanks for the link though!


----------

